# Welche Marke für den Arbeitsspeicher ?



## TobGod (26. Juli 2003)

Hi!Also ich habe eine Rechner vom Aldi und bekanntlich kann man bei den neueren ja die RAM aufrüsten.Nun weiß ich überhaupt nicht von welcher Firma oder wieviel Arbeitsspeicher.Ich wüßte auch gerne wie man das hinterher im BIOS umstellt.Danke schonmal, toby!
p.s.:vielleicht könntet ihr ja paar url´s posten bei denen es günstigen Speicher gibt!
p.p.s.:Ich habe DDR-RAM


----------



## blubber (26. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ist weniger kompliziert, als du es wahrscheinlich vermutest.
Du solltest lediglich wissen, was für DDR Riegel momentan drin stecken, 266er, 333er oder 400er ?
Wenn du nun zusätzlich ein Riegel reinkaufen wilst, hat es natürlich wenig Sinn, wenn du einen 400er kaufst, dein FSB aber auf 266 (133 Mhz) läuft 
Gute Firmen sind z.B. Infineon oder Corsair.
Im Bios musst du nichts umstellen. Einfach einbauen und fertig. Am besten ist, wenn du nochmal exakt den gleichen Riegel kaufst, der schon drin steckt (was jetzt die Größe des Speichers betrifft), dann kann eigentlich nix schief gehn.

bye


----------



## TobGod (27. Juli 2003)

Also am besten einfach den Riegel den ich drin habe mit ins Geschäft nehmen!? Ok, danke!


----------



## Fabian H (27. Juli 2003)

Nein, nicht ganz.
Er meint, dass du dir die Größe des jetzigen Riegls notierst. (unter Windows: Recht maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften)
Und einen neuen (mehr oder weniger egal von welcher Firma, hauptsache gut) mit der gleichen Größe kaufst.
Es weden warscheinlich 256Mb oder 512Mb sein.


----------



## TobGod (27. Juli 2003)

Muss das die selbe Größe sein ? Ich habe 256DDR-RAM drin. Kann ich mir dann einen 512er Riegel von Infineon ohne probleme einsetzen und muss nichts anderes machen ?


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2003)

moin

Kannst du schon, hab ich auch.

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (27. Juli 2003)

> Kannst du schon, hab ich auch.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
@TobGod: Schau im Handbuch des Mainboards nach, dort ist irgendwo eine Tabelle drin, welche möglichen Kombinationen du bezüglich des Speichers laufen lassen kannst. Nicht jedem Mainboard ist es egal, ob die Riegel eine unterschiedliche Größe haben.

bye


----------



## sam (27. Juli 2003)

Ich hab zwei 128er und einen 256er drin und es geht auch


----------



## blubber (27. Juli 2003)

Ja natürlich. Ich sagte ja nicht, dass es generell nicht funktioniert, sondern dass es eben Mainboards gibt, wo dies nicht möglich ist. Einfach nachschauen


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2003)

Blubber hat Recht!
Bei meinem alten MoBo ging es nicht -> abstürze.
Von daher lieber nachgucken, bevor Fehler auftreten.


----------



## Erpel (27. Juli 2003)

Als ich 512Mb nachgerüstet habe zu meinen 256 wollte das MB auch nur starten wenn der in einer bestimmten Kombination eingebaut war. Hat mir nen üblen Schock verpasst, als es nich sofort geklappt hat.


----------



## TobGod (27. Juli 2003)

Ok dann werde ich das gleich mal nachlesen.Auf alle Fälle danke


----------

